# New Pics of my "ShoP"



## makaiolani (Feb 7, 2011)

Well, I mean Gallery.  Everything is Wood!!!


----------



## Gofer (Feb 7, 2011)

You have some beautiful work in the "shop" Aaron.  The rocking chair looks incredible, is it made of curly Koa by chance?  

Can't really call it a shop without a little saw dust on the floor.

Bruce


----------



## el_d (Feb 7, 2011)

Wow, If Im ever in HI I have got to drop bye to see that.....


----------



## Boss302 (Feb 7, 2011)

Impressive!  Looks both inviting and professional.  The Curly Koa chair is awesome.


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Feb 7, 2011)

Now that's what I call merchandising, that's a presentation that impresses clients.


----------



## rkimery (Feb 7, 2011)

Art!


----------



## makaiolani (Feb 7, 2011)

My workshop is in the back!


----------



## Buzzzz4 (Feb 7, 2011)

Now that I have the drool wiped up off the keyboard. That looks impressive and beautiful. A definite place to stop when in HI. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## ctubbs (Feb 8, 2011)

A shop that is that clean is illegal.  What a beautiful display area you have created!
Charles


----------



## fitzman163 (Feb 8, 2011)

Wow, Wow, Wow!!!


----------



## witz1976 (Feb 8, 2011)

Holy Moly!  Everything I could see in that photo is sweet!  I love the coffee table!


----------



## johncrane (Feb 8, 2011)

look's awesome Aaron! is that all your work on show,


----------



## Atherton Pens (Feb 8, 2011)

That's NOT a shop, it's an art gallery!  Beautiful work and presentation.


----------



## robutacion (Feb 8, 2011)

Atherton Pens said:


> That's NOT a shop, it's an art gallery!  Beautiful work and presentation.



I couldn't agree more with the above post, and I would go even further, a gallery showing art made by the creator, not only of the art from of the gallery, that is a totally different "species of fish".:biggrin:

See...!, you invest money to make money, most of times it works and I honestly hope that the gallery is in a location that has lots of potential customers/buyers.

Good luck...!

Cheers
George


----------



## cnirenberg (Feb 8, 2011)

Sweet, sweet, sweet


----------



## Papo (Feb 8, 2011)

That's the way my shop is going to look like when I grow up!!!

Naaaccccceee


----------



## gvpens (Feb 8, 2011)

Beautiful job Aaron!
Your quality is always top notch.
A definite asset to the Waikiki tourist area.
Great location also... (and right across the street from Leonard's Malasadas!! )


----------



## greggas (Feb 8, 2011)

Aaron;

Vey cool shop, love the color scheme...works very well in highlighting you work.  Nice work as well...good luck


----------



## makaiolani (Feb 9, 2011)

I wish it were all my work.


----------



## mtrobee (Feb 10, 2011)

*Wow*

Your shop looks awesome!!!!!


----------



## phillywood (Feb 10, 2011)

Aaron, beautiful gallery and creatively set up.


----------



## Rangertrek (Feb 10, 2011)

Elegant, classy, inviting, (running out of adjectives).
That should up the traffic and sales.


----------

